# Moving and going to finally have my baby at home!



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

After years of wishing, I am finally going to be moving out to the country and will be able to keep Jack at home! I can't tell you how excited I am to be able to walk out the door and see my boy whenever I want!! He has been boarded 30 min away since he was a baby. 
I have a list going of things that I will need on hand at all times, but I know I am missing some things. Feed, hay, water, grooming supplies, all of that is the "easy" part,lol. Would you please tell me what you think I will need on hand so I can double check myself? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

How exciting! Congrats! 

I keep so much stuff around that I don't even think about it. It's too early to think this hard :lol:

Vet kit, thermometer with string, stethoscope, ointments, wound dressings & bandages, bute, banamine, etc...
Fence repair supplies (extra chains & snaps for gates too) 
Extra buckets
Pitch forks, rakes, wheelbarrow
Heavy duty garden hose(s)
and always have lots of elbow grease handy :wink:

There's a lot more but hopefully someone else who's had their morning coffee will chime in!


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Lol, thanks MH! I will DEFINITELY have lots of extra fencing and gate supplies, Jack grows thumbs at night


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Go ahead and set aside a "dumping ground" for manure and such..even if your horse is out at pasture, "horsey patrol" is still needed, you'd be suprised how quick it can build up!


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh that's a good point! I know exactly where that needs to go, thanks Mango!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

My newerspreader is one of the handiest, helpful items I've got.

My wife looked at me kind of funny when I brought it home, but now she uses it most every day, three seasons per year.

Newer Spreader

I mean, why pile it up when you can spread it?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Ah yes, tractor & manure spreader are wonderful things! I do make a pile through winter though & let it sit and break down. Come spring all of my family, friends & myself have fertilizer for our gardens.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> My newerspreader is one of the handiest, helpful items I've got.
> 
> My wife looked at me kind of funny when I brought it home, but now she uses it most every day, three seasons per year.
> 
> ...


Haha how clever.. I didn't even consider about doing that.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you have an atv or riding mower find an old box spring, burn the material off and drag it behind your machine. Dirt cheap manure spreader. Then if you have a bagger for your riding mower you can go over this after it's dried a few days and bag it to either compost it or sell it, especially if it's bagged. It's light and easy to handle.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Ah yes, tractor & manure spreader are wonderful things! I do make a pile through winter though & let it sit and break down. Come spring all of my family, friends & myself have fertilizer for our gardens.



I do the same thing. Pile it up from about November through February, mulch the flowers, trees and bushes, then spread the rest on the pasture, over seed, and drag harrow it lightly.

A manure spreader is something I wish I'd have bought much earlier. We clean the stalls and spread the manure. A couple of times a week we pick up the piles in the pasture and spread them too.

One of the side benefits of spreading is there seems to be far less flies than before when I piled it.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

We do have a 4 wheeler, and a tractor is on the list of things, that list keeps getting longer lol. I have also heard that a section of chain link will do the trick?


----------

